# Are You Experiencing Secondary Infertility? FEE PAID.



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am writing a very sensitive and thoughtful article for Grazia Magazine about secondary infertility, and what it's like not being able to conceive a second child.
I'm looking for a woman willing to talk about her own experience, especially how people may feel she should just be 'grateful' to have a child, who don't understand how painful and frustrating SI can be.
Being involved in the article would mean a phone interview with me. You may need to have an up to date photo taken (a photographer would come to you) but it might be possible to use some personal photos instead, including ideally one of you with your first child and your partner.
There is a £75 fee for taking part.
Please contact me ASAP on [email protected]
Thanks
Eimear


----------

